
How to use this blog - konnektkarl
How do I get in touch with user pavil_lishin? I can&#x27;t seem to add to this thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14520390
======
sillysaurus3
Twitter: [https://twitter.com/pavel_lishin](https://twitter.com/pavel_lishin)

